# EOI First or State Sponsorship First?



## curiouscrab (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Guys

I am looking to apply for VISA Subclass 190 for victoria. i have got the Skill Assessment done. But to move ahead, i am a bit confused, as to what need to be done first?

Do i need to apply for state sponsorship first? (i am looking to apply for victoria) or Do i need to Submit EOI first.

Any guidance will be really appreciated.


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

I think you must first decide the state, and then apply the EOI.

Thanks, Sandy.


curiouscrab said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am looking to apply for VISA Subclass 190 for victoria. i have got the Skill Assessment done. But to move ahead, i am a bit confused, as to what need to be done first?
> 
> ...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Lodge your EOI selecting only Victoria as your desired state. Then lodge your state sponsorship application noting your EOI number on the application.

Detailed instructions are available on the Victoria state sponsorship website.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Lodge your EOI selecting only Victoria as your desired state. Then lodge your state sponsorship application noting your EOI number on the application.
> 
> Detailed instructions are available on the Victoria state sponsorship website.


Ozbound12,

I too had the same doubt. EOI or SS first.. Now i understand applying for SS needs EOI number. So will file the EOI first. 

My doubts are

Can i lodge EOI and immediately lodge for SS in Victoria on the same day? or should I wait for sometime?

Which result will come first? SS or EOI? 

Sorry if my doubts are silly. Guide me please.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sai2Aus said:


> Ozbound12,
> 
> I too had the same doubt. EOI or SS first.. Now i understand applying for SS needs EOI number. So will file the EOI first.
> 
> ...


You can lodge your state sponsorship application on the same day, next day, doesn't matter. You will have to lodge that application to be considered for SS. If approved by Victoria, your EOI will be selected and you can then apply for the visa.


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys Im also having the same doubts..But m planning to apply for SA.
Once you complete the EOI ,are u suppose to wait for a reply to apply for SS SA.
Please advise me 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## johny007 (Jan 11, 2014)

*not mandatory*



ozbound12 said:


> You can lodge your state sponsorship application on the same day, next day, doesn't matter. You will have to lodge that application to be considered for SS. If approved by Victoria, your EOI will be selected and you can then apply for the visa.



Hello mate

I have gone through victoria website and it is clearly written there that it is not mandatory to file an EOI before filing for state sponsorship. You can file your EOI later once you get an invitation from the state and then inform them your EOI number.

I have pasted this information from their website below-

4. Confirm acceptance of state nomination offer

SkillSelect

SkillSelect is an online system that enables skilled workers interested in migrating to Australia to record their details to be considered for a skilled visa through an Expression of Interest (EOI). Visit the Department of Immigration and Border Protection's SkillSelect website to find out more information.

Victorian nomination is valid for four months from the date of the nomination notification email. Within this time period you will need to lodge an EOI through SkillSelect, selecting Victoria as your preference, and notify Victoria of this.

If you have registered your EOI on SkillSelect and you are nominated by the Victorian Government, you will automatically receive an invitation to apply, subject to occupation ceilings. 

If we do not receive your valid EOI reference number within the four month period, your application will expire and your file will be closed.


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Johny for your prompt reply.
I have seen in SA immi website that you need to enter the EOI number when applying for SS.It means u need to apply for EOI first and then SS.
Anyway it might be diffent in Victoria.

Thanks dude.


----------



## Auzidreamer (Sep 12, 2014)

*Documents Translation*

Guys need some advise on this matter.

Once the birth certificate or the marriage certificate is translated to English using a registered sworn translator ,do u still have to get it certified by the foreign ministry?

Thanks in advance.


----------

